# Buyer beware...again Delta Silver Ray MINT original with Glass lens?  NOT.



## Nashman (Sep 28, 2019)

*PREWAR DELTA SILVER RAY FRONT LIGHT ORIGINAL GLASS LENS, BASE UNTESTED MINT  https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/nos-delta-silver-ray-on-ebay-275.158698/ *

eBay item number:

293229650697



https://www.ebay.com/itm/PREWAR-DELTA-SILVER-RAY-FRONT-LIGHT-ORIGINAL-GLASS-LENS-BASE-UNTESTED-MINT/293229650697?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649


Plastic repro lens, pitted, highly suspect it's been replated. I bought it. Nice, but not mint and not glass lens. I'm negotiating a compromise with the buyer. This is what I've said so far.

Hello,

The light arrived today. Thanks. Issues though. The lens is plastic and is a reproduction. Plastic was not even used for bike lenses on the vintage this light was produced. They were glass. I have owned an original before. Also, it looks to have been replated/re-chromed so the body is not original either. It is a nice light, and I'd like to keep it ( too much hassle to return/postage etc. Customs) but paid for an original NOS light with a glass lens. What are your thoughts please? Bob 

Hi,

Further to the issues with the light. It is NICE, but not MINT. Mint means pretty well perfect. These lights pitted all the time, and a MINT original probably doesn't exist. ( I hoped) This one was probably very nice, then was re-plated and a repro lens was used. It's difficult to photograph, but there are still pits in the chrome( not bad/ but not MINT) seen through the replate job. After shipping and duty it cost me $328.48. I think the right thing to do is refund $125.00. It is worth $200.00. Thanks for your consideration. Bob


----------



## GTs58 (Sep 28, 2019)

Oh snit! :eek:


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Sep 28, 2019)

Sounded too good to be true, So it was. At the very least, You might get some of your money back. Good luck. Razin.


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Sep 28, 2019)

Thats a bummer, so frustrating when you are paying top bean!


----------



## stoney (Sep 28, 2019)

Sh-t Bob, I am so sorry now that I even posted it. I feel terrible. I hope the seller does the right thing for you. So sorry.


----------



## buickmike (Sep 28, 2019)

That was the one that was NOS? I looked into eBay's section + seen I similarly priced. Then I looked again - and seen the one in question. There were silverays at $150-275- 289+ even a car light. I bought a alight a while back that had a beautiful finish
 Almost top good to be true.and I feel like my bike deserved the nicest I could afford. The light that is being mentioned has been refinished and it was evident to me mostly because that's how mine came.I hope you are able to keep the light but I don't think the seller? Is gonna do it. Since most of my bikes were equipped with silverays I bought a car light resembling a silverays just so I could keep one in stock. The pics the original poster is showing sure look like glass to me. But that's eBay for you- you never know till you open the box


----------



## CWCMAN (Sep 28, 2019)

Is there not a buyers protection with eBay/PayPal ?


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Sep 29, 2019)

buickmike said:


> That was the one that was NOS? I looked into eBay's section + seen I similarly priced. Then I looked again - and seen the one in question. There were silverays at $150-275- 289+ even a car light. I bought a alight a while back that had a beautiful finish
> Almost top good to be true.and I feel like my bike deserved the nicest I could afford. The light that is being mentioned has been refinished and it was evident to me mostly because that's how mine came.I hope you are able to keep the light but I don't think the seller? Is gonna do it. Since most of my bikes were equipped with silverays I bought a car light resembling a silverays just so I could keep one in stock. The pics the original poster is showing sure look like glass to me. But that's eBay for you- you never know till you open the box



It's pretty evident to me that it had a glass lens for the pix and he swapped out the lens for a plastic p.o.s. That's SCREW BAY for ya. Razin.


----------



## gymmanager (Sep 29, 2019)

Bob, I think your proposal to the seller is way more than fair and equitable. Totally beyond reasonable. I hope seller does the right thing but let us know the final outcome.


----------



## Nashman (Sep 29, 2019)

stoney said:


> Sh-t Bob, I am so sorry now that I even posted it. I feel terrible. I hope the seller does the right thing for you. So sorry.





Hey, no problem. Not your fault at all. It's a crap shoot on Ebay. The gal was ok and gave me a partial refund. All is good. Here is her reply:

Hi Bob,

I agree that 125.00 is fair to refund you so I went ahead and did that via Pay pal.

It was my friends who passed away so I do the best I can with descriptions on his Estate.

Anyway sorry for the issues.

Kind regards,


----------



## Nashman (Sep 29, 2019)

CWCMAN said:


> Is there not a buyers protection with eBay/PayPal ?



 Yes there is. I figured  I'd reach out to the seller 1st. She saw the light and refunded $125.00, so although disappointed ( not NOS) I'm ok with it now. Thanks.


----------



## Nashman (Sep 29, 2019)

Again, she stepped up $$. Claims ignorance. Some people. The word "MINT" is kinda like "Barnfind". Used but abused. I find telling glass from plastic is easy, but not everyone can tell I suppose. I'm sure she had some "coaching"?

Hi Bob,

I agree that 125.00 is fair to refund you so I went ahead and did that via Pay pal.

It was my friends who passed away so I do the best I can with descriptions on his Estate.

Anyway sorry for the issues.

Kind regards,


----------



## stoney (Sep 29, 2019)

Nashman said:


> Hey, no problem. Not your fault at all. It's a crap shoot on Ebay. The gal was ok and gave me a partial refund. All is good. Here is her reply:
> 
> Hi Bob,
> 
> ...




Glad you got some $ back and that you are okay will the outcome.


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Sep 29, 2019)

Hey Bob, Congrats on the positive out come. Just be more careful next time. Enjoy your new Delta ray light. Post some pix when you put on your bike. Thanks. Razin.


----------



## Nashman (Sep 29, 2019)

gymmanager said:


> Bob, I think your proposal to the seller is way more than fair and equitable. Totally beyond reasonable. I hope seller does the right thing but let us know the final outcome.




Thanks, I posted her response/settlement. Your comments/all Cabers empathy is appreciated. It's probably happened to most of us at one time or another.


----------

